# Rental Cars - Grand Cayman



## riverdees05 (Jul 16, 2010)

What are the better rental car places on Grand Cayman?  We will need six days there - We have an exchange, but it is a Sunday to Sunday and need to leave on Saturday so that our Grandsons can have a day at home before their school starts again after Spring Break.


----------



## Sthack (Jul 18, 2010)

*McCurley's Rental*

We just got back from GC last night!!  We were staying on the East End (Morritt's Grand) and used McCurley's Car Rental.  I'm so glad we did because they picked us up and dropped us off at the airport while the rental car was waiting at the resort.  We had a Nissan Sentra and the price was $275!!  I've also heard good reports for Budget and Dollar Rentals if you'll be staying on the 7 mile end.


----------



## mbh (Jul 19, 2010)

*Another Vote for McCurley's*

Used them when we stayed at Morritts. They have a booth right outside the airport terminal exit. Was $300 for the week plus $8 for a Cayman License. They take you to the resort from the airport and take you back.


----------



## caribbeansun (Jul 20, 2010)

+1 - have been using McCurley's for years


----------



## jadejar (Jul 20, 2010)

We also rented from McCurley's.  After a long day of flying, I would rather not have to deal with the traffic and roundabouts near the airport.  I liked the idea of my car waiting for me at the resort.  It's also less hassle being dropped off at the airport rather than having to return a rental car.  It was a little more expensive than we could have paid but well worth it.


----------



## riverdees05 (Oct 4, 2010)

What size vehicles do they have?  Getting ready to book this week on the flights and the car/van.


----------



## Sthack (Oct 4, 2010)

*Nissan Sentra*

Nissan Sentra.......older body style.  Seats 4 comfortable.  You may want to check with them to see if they have bigger cars if that's what you need.


----------



## riverdees05 (Oct 4, 2010)

What is their phone number and do you need a country code?


----------



## janej (Oct 4, 2010)

You can use his email mccurley@candw.ky

We used Hertz for our spring break trip.  The car we got had scratches all over it.  It is not like Hertz in the US at all.  We had no problem with the car.  We just documented the condition when we got it.


----------



## Jbart74 (Oct 12, 2010)

*Andy's*

Andy's has always been great to us and cheaper than McCurley's.  We have used both.  Both are good.  But we prefer Andy's.


----------



## jadejar (Oct 12, 2010)

We prefer McCurley's because they will pick you up at the airport and take you to your resort where your car is waiting for you.  We stay at Morritt's on the east end and prefer not to have to tackle the roundabouts after a long day of flying. 
Andy's was a little cheaper but we spent a long time waiting at their office.  I just like it as easy as possible when on vacation.


----------



## Larry (Oct 12, 2010)

Jbart74 said:


> Andy's has always been great to us and cheaper than McCurley's.  We have used both.  Both are good.  But we prefer Andy's.



Same here we were very satisfied with Andy's and they were cheaper than McCurley but that was about 4 years ago so compare prices before booking.:whoopie:


----------

